# [ASS] Mouse entered et mouse exited



## Dadais (6 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

Quelqu'un connait le fonctionnement de mouse entered et mouse exited avec AS ?

Car lorsque j'essaie d'associer une action lorsque la souris entre dans l'élément ou le quitte, rien ne se passe... :mouais:


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Janvier 2007)

Dadais a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Quelqu'un connait le fonctionnement de mouse entered et mouse exited avec AS ?
> 
> Car lorsque j'essaie d'associer une action lorsque la souris entre dans l'élément ou le quitte, rien ne se passe... :mouais:



Je n'ais aucune idée mais si cela peut t'aider.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=823190&tstart=0

@+


----------

